
How did Apple’s AirPods go from mockery to millennial status symbol? - rusk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2019/feb/10/how-did-apples-airpods-go-from-mockery-to-millennial-status-symbol
======
0_gravitas
Memes are a very bad metric to measure what is or isn't a "status symbol"

------
anthonys
Because they work pretty well?

